# Lecteur DVD bloqué en zone 1 US



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2000)

Bonjour, sans vraiment les messages, je suis passé de la zone 2 (europe) à la zone 1 (us) plus que je navais le droit -pas plus de 5- et maintenant, je reste bloqué en zone US. J'ai beau eu rééffacer mon disque dur (donnés à zéro) et réinstaller le système, rien n'y fait, c'est toujours le même bazar Est-ce que qu'une bonne âme pourrais me dire comment remédier à ce soucis ?

------------------


----------



## JackSim (12 Décembre 2000)

À ma connaissance, il n'y a pas (encore) de solution disponible pour dézoner définitivement le lecteur DVD de l'iBook.

Par contre, il existe un utilitaire qui permet de procéder à un "reset constructeur" du lecteur, qui remet le nombre de changements autorisés à 4 (5 avec le choix de la première zone). Il s'agit de "DVDReset", que l'on trouve dans le "DVD toolkit" de XVI : http://perso.club-internet.fr/farzeno/firmware/DVDtoolkit.sit 
ATTENTION : lis bien les instructions. Après 4 rests constructeur, le lecteur sera DÉFINITIVEMENT bloqué sur la dernière zone.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2000)

Merci pour l'info, mais l'as-tu testé toi-même et est-ce que cela fonctionne vraiment sur un mac français


----------



## grenoble (12 Décembre 2000)

Oui ça fonctionne.
Mais comme le précises bien JackSim, il faut t'en servir pour déverouiller une dernière fois ton lecteur en Z2 (plus pratique parce que le Z1 va devenir de plus en plus rare et inutile avec la nouvelle loi) et n'y touche plus ensuite, jusqu'à la sortie prochaine d'un Dézoneur définitif pour l'iBook.


----------

